# Please I need help! Will any model Sentra TAILLIGHTS work on a '97 200SX?



## Guest (Aug 11, 2002)

I want Euros for my 1997 black 200SX, but I can't seem to find any. Since I can't I was thinking of using another cars, but I dont know what will work. THanks!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*unfortunately........*

no, you cannot swap sentra to 200 lights without some bodywork, just go make them all red and clear reverse, just a suggestion, sorry about the let-down though............


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

how do you make the tails all red?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Use Testors Red Candy Apple transparent paint...mask off what you dont want painted. Clean the lenses with alchohol...and spray light coats til you get it.

heavy coats will run, and look like ass at night...


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

when you signal left, does it look yellow? or red? or a butt ugly orange?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Ive never done it.just researched on how to do it..I think Mike Youngs are all red..maybe he'll know


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

try looking for the lights in japan... even though the country is pretty much into sylvia's, skylines, rx7's, and supra's... they some parts available for the sunny... as far as i know the sunny coupe's tail lights will fit on our 200sx's... all you need to do is modify the mounting points on either the tail lights or the body...


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

Also look for the Lucinos....its the JDM equivalent of the 200SX if I am not mistaken.

Any domestic places around here where I can find Lucino parts?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*all red.....*

all red, no amber,but if you want to see amber, take the bulb out and peek in the hole, anyway, like any other painted part, i wax it too to keep it freaking shiny.....what do the lucino tails look like anyway, can anyone please post those jdm parts......


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I have a 95 200sx se and I was wondering the same sort of thing. I like the 98's tails (kinda puffy) and thought about a swap. Wil the 98 200sx tail lights fit in my 95?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*bubble lens.......*

for sure, the '98 tailights will fit a '95, but i haven't seen it with the '95 style bumper though, post some pics or something, i want to see.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

Green_Lantern said:


> *Also look for the Lucinos....its the JDM equivalent of the 200SX if I am not mistaken.
> *


Lucino is 200SX equivalent to Mexico, not JDM. There is no JDM direct equivalent to 200SX, I don't believe.

Zack


----------



## black_venom (Jul 13, 2008)

*Help!!*

I drive a 1995 Nissan 200SX SE and it wont pass inspection because of a 1 inch hole in my driver-side tail light. I have searched all over the internet, local stores and junkyards and I cannot find a replacement. The only thing I found close to it is a set of Altezza Tail lights for a Sentra. I'm just wondering, if I order these tail lights will they work as replacements for my 200SX?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

unfortunately, the sentra tail lamps will not transfer over to the 200sx. you would have to custom fit those sentra lights due to the smaller design.


----------

